# AntiVir löscht winlogon



## geduldiger (6 August 2007)

antivir hat winlogon gelöscht und jetzt fährt mein PG/PC nicht mehr hoch, man sieht nur den leeren desktop,

weiß jemand was ich jetzt tun kann?

mfg


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2007)

Hast du mal die WinXp-CD eingelegt, da gibt es wohl beim Systemstart die Möglichkeit einer Systemreparatur, wär einen Versuch wert. Was ist mit dem abgesicherten Modus? Na gut wird sicher auch nicht gehen, aber probieren kostet da erstmal nichts.


----------



## geduldiger (6 August 2007)

schei....antivir 

wenn man antivir nicht direkt nach installation  updatet kann das böse enden, da das systemprogramm winlogon.exe als virus deklariert wird,

leider habe ich zu spät gecheckt das es sich nicht um ein virus handelte.

zum glück bin ich über cmd zur systemwiederherstellung gelangt, denn alles andere hat nicht funktioniert. selbst die recovery console und die systemreperatur halfen nicht, jetzt läuft es wieder dank der systemwiederherstellung. 

das antivir problem ist allerdings bekannt und wurde durch ein update schnell behoben und trotzdem steht die schei..version zum download bei CHIP.de

also aufpassen


----------



## maxi (7 August 2007)

Verklag se


----------



## Kai (7 August 2007)

AntiVir ist dafür bekannt, dass es öfter mal zu Fehlalarmen kommt und Files gelöscht werden sollen, die gar keine Viren enthalten.

Bevor man irgendetwas von Antivir löschen lässt, sollte man die Files immer noch einmal mit einen anderen Viren-Scanner (z. B. dem Online Viren-Scanner von Kaspersky) prüfen lassen. 

Ganz gut ist auch das Support-Forum von AntiVir.

Gruß Kai


----------

